# travel exemption for de facto partner - rejected multiple times



## jg0531 (Mar 10, 2021)

hi guys i'm a long time reader but never posted before. 
I am an Australian Citizen. My partner and I have lived together for almost 2 years outside Australia. We are hoping to move back to Aus before June so I applied for a travel exemption for my partner - as immediate family member of PR/Citizen. We applied 4 times - all got rejected. 
We are do not have relationship or marriage certificate - but have attached all the evidence needed everytime. 

Also we applied for 309 in December 2020. No progress yet. 

Anyone having similar experience but got the exemption request approved? 

Would love to hear some advice. Thanks!


----------



## Sheldonpk (Oct 17, 2017)

You can keep trying but i doubt it as you need to provide proof. 

I have read on a FB page that multiple attempts some people had finally got the approval .

FB page called "Travel Exemption Australia " 

You can post out there an they can help you


----------



## jg0531 (Mar 10, 2021)

Sheldonpk said:


> You can keep trying but i doubt it as you need to provide proof.
> 
> I have read on a FB page that multiple attempts some people had finally got the approval .
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll check that FB group.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jg0531 said:


> My partner and I have lived together for almost 2 years outside Australia. We are hoping to move back to Aus before June so I applied for a travel exemption for my partner - as immediate family member of PR/Citizen. We applied 4 times - all got rejected.
> We are do not have relationship or marriage certificate - but have attached all the evidence needed everytime.


I read somewhere that the exemption was intended originally to re-unite couples. Presumably they would prioritise those applicants.
You are not seperated from each other.

I would therefore assume that your exemption application might need to show how you would be seperated, due to your need to return home, hence the need for an exemption.

I am sure I have also read some people got the exemption after over 10 attempts, presumably with a better application on the final one.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

JandE said:


> I read somewhere that the exemption was intended originally to re-unite couples. Presumably they would prioritise those applicants.
> You are not seperated from each other.
> 
> I would therefore assume that your exemption application might need to show how you would be seperated, due to your need to return home, hence the need for an exemption.


This hasn't been my experience... I've had many together couples approved and some separated couples rejected multiple times. It's down to the quality of the evidence submitted and the nature of the underlying relationship.


----------



## popcorn (Mar 3, 2021)

jg0531 said:


> hi guys i'm a long time reader but never posted before.
> I am an Australian Citizen. My partner and I have lived together for almost 2 years outside Australia. We are hoping to move back to Aus before June so I applied for a travel exemption for my partner - as immediate family member of PR/Citizen. We applied 4 times - all got rejected.
> We are do not have relationship or marriage certificate - but have attached all the evidence needed everytime.
> 
> ...


Did you write relationship statements with lots of detail? if you. did, maybe rewrite them and reapply for travel exemption and attach more relationship evidence.

Perhaps find some sort of evidence in your situation to show urgency i.e are you. planning to have children? Perhaps say you're getting older and you two want to have children (just write a proper relationship statement explaining this, no other way to prove it and a statement can be strong evidence )Are you going to have a career break and you need your partner ASAP here to support you emotionally and financially-get a medical letter saying you have gone to your GP and you are anxious/not eating/not sleeping or a letter from you boss or write a statement explaining your plans.

If you dont have relationship Cert, you can apply for one in Australia, even if they're overseas, as long as 1 person is in Australia. Dont worry if you're not married, I've seen de facto couples get travel exemptions approved.

talk to your partner and find a reason between you two


----------



## Joriana (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm a bit confused I thought if you are a partner and exempt you don't have to apply for an exemption? Does that only count for registered/married couples?

Crossing my fingers your application goes through soon!


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

Joriana said:


> I'm a bit confused I thought if you are a partner and exempt you don't have to apply for an exemption? Does that only count for registered/married couples?
> 
> Crossing my fingers your application goes through soon!


You have to prove that you are a de facto partner and are therefore exempt. If you do not hold a partner visa of some description (820/801/309/100), then the exemption request is the way to prove, and subsequently evidence, your status.


----------



## jg0531 (Mar 10, 2021)

Update: Our travel exemption has finally been approved. Thanks everyone.


----------



## ComeFlyWithMe (Jan 28, 2021)

jg0531 said:


> Update: Our travel exemption has finally been approved. Thanks everyone.


Amazing! Could I ask what have you done differently this time around or what do you think made them approve the exemption? 
or were you just persistent?  

Sent mine about 2 days ago, first attempt, fingers crossed!


----------



## popcorn (Mar 3, 2021)

jg0531 said:


> Update: Our travel exemption has finally been approved. Thanks everyone.


Congratulations! Safe travels


----------



## MJDP (Apr 20, 2021)

jg0531 said:


> Update: Our travel exemption has finally been approved. Thanks everyone.
> [/QUOTE
> Wow, congratualrions
> My fiancé has granted PMV and I would like him to come soonest and needed to apply for exemption.
> I wonder what will be the best compelling reason to use and write for exemption.


----------



## MJDP (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you in advance anyone can give me a good advise.


----------



## ComeFlyWithMe (Jan 28, 2021)

MJDP said:


> Thank you in advance anyone can give me a good advise.


Regarding?  
The Visa? The exemption?


----------



## MJDP (Apr 20, 2021)

The exemption, thank you


----------



## 309offshore2020 (Dec 30, 2020)

jg0531 said:


> Update: Our travel exemption has finally been approved. Thanks everyone.


Congradulations!

Our situation is similiar as yours, except one of us is in Australia and the other is in China. We have provide hips of supporting documents, registered Defacto in NSW while we are sperated(this still can be registered while we are seperated in different country, as long as we can provide the supportig document), we applied 309 in Sep 2020 etc, also applied exemption for four times, all been rejected. I have lost the hope and dont know what else we can do.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

309offshore2020 said:


> applied exemption for four times, all been rejected. I have lost the hope and dont know what else we can do.


Did you get expert advice for what to put in the exemption application?


----------



## 309offshore2020 (Dec 30, 2020)

JandE said:


> Did you get expert advice for what to put in the exemption application?


the First 2 exemption application was put in my my 309 application immigration agent, and last 2 exemption was put through by myself, I have provide Personal statement, Financil supporting documents, family pictures, travel documents, and a lot more(that have been used in 309 application). I don't think the assess pepole gone through all these documents. They might have guideline when process these application. and our situation might fall into the category that they will always reject.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

309offshore2020 said:


> the First 2 exemption application was put in my my 309 application immigration agent, and last 2 exemption was put through by myself, I have provide Personal statement, Financil supporting documents, family pictures, travel documents, and a lot more(that have been used in 309 application). I don't think the assess pepole gone through all these documents. They might have guideline when process these application. and our situation might fall into the category that they will always reject.


I think the most relevant would be the reasons used to be considered for compelling or compassionate grounds over and above normal partner relationship proofs. 

As only about 1 in 10 are granted, it is important for those reasons to stand out immediately when they review the application.


----------



## MJDP (Apr 20, 2021)

309offshore2020 said:


> Congradulations!
> 
> Our situation is similiar as yours, except one of us is in Australia and the other is in China. We have provide hips of supporting documents, registered Defacto in NSW while we are sperated(this still can be registered while we are seperated in different country, as long as we can provide the supportig document), we applied 309 in Sep 2020 etc, also applied exemption for four times, all been rejected. I have lost the hope and dont know what else we can do.


----------



## MJDP (Apr 20, 2021)

So we’re you approved for 309 visa already or not yet?


----------



## WaitingGame77 (Apr 27, 2021)

For everyone waiting, please make a submission to the Australian Senate about this issue. *The submission closing date is 30 Apr 2021 !!!*

I've posted more information here








URGENT - Family and Partner Visa Senete Enquiy - Let...


If you don't know, there's a senate enquiry ongoing for family and partner visa issues. Most family and partner visa applicants have been a target of political games from both sides, and this is probably the only chance you'll get to make the Government hear your voice. The efficacy, fairness...




www.australiaforum.com





Even if you had your visa granted, or if you know someone who has been through this pain, please take a moment to read and make your case to the Government.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MJDP said:


> So we’re you approved for 309 visa already or not yet?


Once the 309 is approved they will not need to apply for an exemption, as the 309 grant gives an automatic exemption. 

Quite a number of 309 holders have applied and been told they are exempt.


----------



## Joaboa777 (May 14, 2021)

Joriana said:


> I'm a bit confused I thought if you are a partner and exempt you don't have to apply for an exemption? Does that only count for registered/married couples?
> 
> Crossing my fingers your application goes through soon!


You are exempt if you have an Australian Partner's Visa, which means that you have already proven to government authorities that you are exempt as a De-Facto Partner or spouse. 
If you are a de-facto partner with a temporary visa, such as a Working-Holiday visa or a student visa, then you need to apply for exemption and prove that you are the de-facto partner of an Australian citizen.


----------



## Jlu182 (May 21, 2021)

jg0531 said:


> Update: Our travel exemption has finally been approved. Thanks everyone.


Hi jg0531

are you able to provide us information into what you put into your application? i have a partner in the US that i have been trying to get an excemption for for over 14 months we have been denied 6 times.

it would be greatly appreciated if you could let us know exactly what info you provided obviously you dont have to tell us the personal details and i will obviously have to adjust it to my details but it would be greatly appreciated to know what a successful application contained.

Thanks


----------



## Havel (Jul 6, 2021)

Ahh, this covid another ruined trip. Man, this covid is giving me a wrong time. I mean, in the winter I didn't care because I was staying at home. But, how the spring came, it started to make me sad. So many countries, regions to visit in the future, and it is ruined by invisible stuff. Now I have changed my mind because I discovered a lot of places which are safe to visit. Who's staying home and it's afraid that every business is closed visit this page. There you will find out a lot of opportunities.


----------

